# Passenger side front door won't lock/unlock... VCDS Scan



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

So, the passenger side front door won't lock or unlock. Has anyone else experienced this?



> 65578 - Motors for Central Locking
> B122B 12 [008] - Short to Plus
> Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
> Freeze Frame:
> ...


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

With the remote, key, Kessy and inside button?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

No one?

I had a similar issue in my old MkIV… I'm so excited that VW is still using the same garbage parts. :banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> ....I had a similar issue in my old MkIV… I'm so excited that VW is still using the same garbage parts. :banghead:


I've owned VW for over 40 decades. Never had any issue with the locks or windows. VW are no different than any other make in this regard.


----------



## flyboy1100 (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks like either wiring in door or motor has shorted internally, the latter being my guess


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

flyboy1100 said:


> Looks like either wiring in door or motor has shorted internally, the latter being my guess....


As hort would likely cause a fuse to blow.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Not had this issue. SHould still be under warranty so take it to the dealer


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Yeah, about that. The car is in Europe. I know they won’t honor the warranty. Might have to pay out of pocket and send a warranty claim to VWoA. LOL

Just trying to get my ducks in a row before I head to the dealer.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Yeah, about that. The car is in Europe. I know they won’t honor the warranty. Might have to pay out of pocket and send a warranty claim to VWoA. LOL
> 
> Just trying to get my ducks in a row before I head to the dealer.


Oh sorry didn't know you are there. Yeah, i don't have any experience here.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

NoDubJustYet said:


> Yeah, about that. The car is in Europe. I know they won’t honor the warranty. Might have to pay out of pocket and send a warranty claim to VWoA. LOL
> 
> Just trying to get my ducks in a row before I head to the dealer.


The Warranty Manual addresses how to get warranty service out of the U.S -- you basically have it right, get the work done and submit a claim to VWoA. Should only help if you get the work done at an EU VW dealer. :laugh:


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

mhjett said:


> The Warranty Manual addresses how to get warranty service out of the U.S -- you basically have it right, get the work done and submit a claim to VWoA. Should only help if you get the work done at an EU VW dealer. :laugh:


I can hardly wait to roll into the dealership with his monstrosity... I don't think there are many of these things in the Netherlands. 

Hopefully there's lots of parts compatibility given the fact that its on the MQB platform.

I'll let you guys know what happens.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

NoDubJustYet said:


> I can hardly wait to roll into the dealership with his monstrosity... I don't think there are many of these things in the Netherlands.
> 
> Hopefully there's lots of parts compatibility given the fact that its on the MQB platform.
> 
> I'll let you guys know what happens.


good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm having 100% same symptoms on my 2016 Skoda Superb. Did you found a resolution for the issue? Was it motor?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't taken it in yet... due to the current world situation and that the door was okay for a while. Ran out to the car wash today and it started acting up.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, 283€ later my central locking works...


VWoA also told me to pound sand on filing a warranty claim. Apparently, all exported vehicle VINs are reported to the manufacturers... VWoA takes that information and flags the VINs in their system.



> If a United States Volkswagen vehicle is brought to an authorized Volkswagen dealer outside the United States, including its territories, all United States warranties will not apply. Defects in material or workmanship will be corrected only under the terms of the warranty for new Volkswagen vehicles in effect in that country (except Canada). VWoA is provided with VINs by the U.S. Department of Commerce for vehicles that are exported to other countries. When this information is received, the Volkswagen Vehicle Data File is coded to STOP the processing of all warranty claims or campaigns


So, that's awesome.

*edit - I as able to work something out with VWoA.


----------



## reede86 (Apr 28, 2020)

what was the problem then and what was exchanged. I have exactly the same symptoms.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

reede86 said:


> what was the problem then and what was exchanged. I have exactly the same symptoms.


Sorry, just saw this...

The Dutch invoice is a little different than what I'm used to when it comes to details:

-Door Lock V5K1837016J was replaced
-Cap V5N0955205 9B9 was replaced

That was 135 euro of parts.

Diagnostics were 30 euro and the removal and reinstallation of whatever door bits cost around 70 euro. Stupid VAT was 50 euro.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

NoDubJustYet said:


> .....Stupid VAT was 50 euro.


Your suggestion to finance the generous social services programs?


----------

